# East Cape Evo



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

I can tell you anything you want to know, and I can price out a build for you. I am the East Cape Sales rep.

There are lots of EVO owners on here that will chime in.

@jay.bush1434


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Fished 1 in andros and loved it! If I was spending that kind of money it would be in my top 2 or 3.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Biased. Ok so got that out of the way. I think ECS skiffs make the best skiff for the money. Bar none. The Evo is a terrific boat!


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Thanks for the responses gentlemen!! I’d like to spend some time on one. I plan to fish on the other two options soon. I was hoping to have done that already but this recent retirement/relocation thing has kept me a little busy. 🙄


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Vinny L said:


> Thanks for the responses gentlemen!! I’d like to spend some time on one. I plan to fish on the other two options soon. I was hoping to have done that already but this recent retirement/relocation thing has kept me a little busy. 🙄


I was in your shoes very recently. I announced my retirement last May, sold my home in Sarasota in January, and closed my business in February. 

I looked at 5 manufacturers before choosing East Cape. Let me know what information I can help with to inform your choice!


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

Vinny L said:


> Thanks for the responses gentlemen!! I’d like to spend some time on one. I plan to fish on the other two options soon. I was hoping to have done that already but this recent retirement/relocation thing has kept me a little busy. 🙄


I am getting close to your situation but still have a few years to go. I retired from redfish tournaments in 2018 and sold the tower boat & bay boat. I now have a East Cape Vantage (thanks Jay Bush) and love it. The folks are East Cape have been awesome with questions, suggestions, and help. 
Mac


----------

